# Olsens 1978 for sale



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

A bookseller from whom I've bought several books (including Olsens Almanacks), Peter Thackeray [[email protected]] has an Olsens 1978 edition for sale, at £35. It's in sound condition with the exterior scuffed and marked in places but very clean internally. 

He doesn't accept credit/debit cards, but I've always used PayPal.

BarryJ


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

i have 1964- 1976 centenary edition - 1984 - 1986 - 1987 - 1989 dose that mean i sat on a small fortune.....!!!!!!!


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

You are indeed! I believe that £50 is not uncommon for an Olsens in a reasonable condition. That's the ASKING price, of course - I don't know whether that's what's paid, as I've never been tempted by that kind of price.

BarryJ


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

all the above are in mint condition, but for the 1976 it has celotape on the cover


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

These are wanting Olsens Almanacks> [email protected] 'cueball44'


----------

